# Petzl Myo XP mod Luxeon III to Seoul P4 a lot of photos!!!!!!



## msxtr (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi to all. :wave:

Well I first bought by error a seoul T-bin, but at the end I decide upgrading another time, but this time with a seoul U-bin. You could see beamshot of both versions.

Begin unscrew the four torx of the light with a torx key of T6 how this







Now to take out the back cap and we see this






Now to take out the heatsink with careful, this go hook with a littles taps how can you see on the before photo, first begin with the bottom caps, once out, see this






already could see the luxeon III original, now we have to take out the circuit, this go to pressure, stretch without fear and we get this






Another view






The seoul p4 insert perfectly into the luxeon III optic






View of original luxeon III and seoul p4






Another view of both leds






View of circuit with the led and the front cover with optic






Dissolder the luxeon III now can see the wires without the led






Now solder the seoul p4 to wires, *warning!!!!!! look, the red wire go to + of led and black wire (brown) go to - of led!!!!!!!!!*






Now put it the seoul p4 into the hole of the optic and place the wires how was on the first photo, for can put the back cover correctly.

Already mounted, work so, brigh with 3 "click" (saver power) the light are to aprox 1 meter from the wall, 

with T-bin






One clik with U-bin






With 2 clicks (middle power)

T-bin






With U-bin







With 1 clicks (maximum power)

T-Bin







U-bin






And the end, with the ultra power mode, this function only works during 20 seconds

T-bin







U-bin







And here the headlamp in my helmet











Detail of holder






I hope that you understand my explanations






Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## bombelman (Jun 7, 2007)

Great mod !

I did a similar mod a while ago too.
The color rendering is whiter compared to the old Lux with less color shifts
and the center spot is not square anymore.

Throw is also massive, since the optic has almost no spill (where a reflector has).

BTW, did you compare runtime ?


----------



## msxtr (Jun 7, 2007)

bombelman said:


> Great mod !
> 
> I did a similar mod a while ago too.
> The color rendering is whiter compared to the old Lux with less color shifts
> ...



Thanks!!!!!! 

I too don't have could compare the runtime, the mod I do it today, but I think will are similar runtime.

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Gaffle (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok, so the Myo is a DD light, so the circuit still only allows so much juice to the emitter right? I guess since the circuitry did not change the amount of power going to the emitter is still the same. Runtime would be exactly the same with the Seoul compared to the Luxeon, right?

Right?
Right?
Right?


----------



## Long John (Aug 4, 2007)

Gaffle said:


> Runtime would be exactly the same with the Seoul compared to the Luxeon, right?



That depends on the vf of the Led's. right?

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Nereus (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial! :thumbsup:

-N


----------



## yycho2 (Oct 13, 2007)

i just found this forum and owns a MYO XP.... the mod that was done looks promising. :thumbsup:

where can i get these SSC P4? what is the difference btw U BIN and T BIN?

thanks...


----------



## msxtr (Oct 27, 2007)

yycho2 said:


> i just found this forum and owns a MYO XP.... the mod that was done looks promising. :thumbsup:
> 
> where can i get these SSC P4? what is the difference btw U BIN and T BIN?
> 
> thanks...



Hi, Sorry, I don't had seen your question untill now...

The difference between T-bin and U-bin version are that the U-bin version give more light with the same power. You can see the images to compare both versions.

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## mike2g (Nov 2, 2007)

yycho2 said:


> i just found this forum and owns a MYO XP.... the mod that was done looks promising. :thumbsup:
> 
> where can i get these SSC P4? what is the difference btw U BIN and T BIN?
> 
> thanks...


 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445


----------



## yycho2 (Nov 27, 2007)

i've managed to upgrade my MYO XP to Seoul P4....

Good news is:- 
much brighter than before...

Bad news:-
after i switch on the LED on high (not Blast mode), the battery indicator light will blink after 30 sec, i've tried on a few completely new ENERGIZER alkaline, still same... :mecry:

And i notice the heat sink is pretty hot... i've actually mod it using a PC heat sink which is chunkier and with fins

Question:-
1) Wat can i do to prolong the battery life?
2) wat input voltage can the MYO XP circuitry accept? 
3) now is 3x AA, can i mod it to accept 4x AA?


----------



## Tidra (Nov 28, 2007)

I did it yesterday, realy easy mod and good final result.

Thank you for informations.

Iztok


----------



## hopkins (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi yycho2 - The blinking battery light is normal. My MYO XP has always blinked
The color changes to red when the batteries gets low but still blinks.
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## enrimo (Dec 13, 2007)

Great work! I was just wondering, what type of circuit is on the Petzl lamp?

Enrique
Saludos


----------



## jezzyp (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally did this mod so thanks for the excellent pictures - I would not have done it otherwise did not want to wreck my light.
Does the soeul get any hotter than the old lux? I put some more thermal compound on just in case but as I use think for hiking I don't want it to go poof.
I'm leaving it in all night as a test anyway.


----------



## hopkins (Jan 19, 2008)

Great photos Msxtr!
I will do this to mine also.
Does anyone think the heatsink needs to be mod'd to dump more heat outside?
Something like the PT Apex does? Could be difficult. Maybe someone has
a simple, elegant idea! 
I enlarged the slot on the bottom to let more air flow up over the heatsink
inside but would like more metal exposed.


----------



## Marko (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice work! I think I have to upgrade my MYO XP too.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 1, 2008)

Buen proyecto amigo, sabras si se obtiene un igual o mejor resultado con Leds Luxeon K2 o con CREE???


----------



## Marko (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know how long it has been available, but there seems to be new version of MYO XP, found info about it from Petzl Homepage, here: http://en.petzl.com/petzl/LampesProduits?Produit=554

-150 lumens (Boost mode), 85 lumens (Maximum level)
-New color : dark grey, black headband with grey graphics
-New LED : 3 times brighter

Anybody know more about that "New LED"? Is it Seoul P4?

edit: Here is good preview of the new version by Szemhazai: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188749


----------



## Panter (Feb 9, 2008)

Great upgrade
Just one question: do you know (or anyone else), where could I get a different optic with more spill? Or is it a Petzl specific optic and you can not change it?


----------



## Changchung (Mar 29, 2008)

Done... Thanks for your post...


----------



## cannonball_bc (Apr 1, 2008)

Marko,
The new myo xp has only been available since March 14th, 2008 and you are correct about the settings. I just received the high power XP and it is a way nicer unit.
Not sure if you have heard about it or not, but Petzl has a new headlamp coming out on July 1st; the Ultra http://en.petzl.com/ultra/ultra-concept.html, it has 6 LED's and is a little smaller than the old Petzl DUO but packs 350 lumens of power (about the same light output as the HID headlamp systems). I tested a prototype a few weeks ago and it performs really well. the downside is the price...expect to pay $500 USD for it!


----------



## sampie (Aug 15, 2008)

I done my upgrade, a lot brighter. one thing i noticed is the new led doesnt shine as far as the old led. Almost looks like the old one are more spotty. The new one are lightning up a wider area which are great for working close around you but not for more in the distance.


----------



## JeffOYB (Oct 22, 2008)

I notice that one early replier says there's not much spill, more throw. Then a more recent replier says it doesn't throw as far with the Cree. 

??

Anyone know what the reality might be? Or is it all in our heads! : ) (On our heads?)

--JP


----------



## Rip Van (Jan 3, 2010)

Could an SSC P7 (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12721) be used for this mod.


----------



## whosywhat (Jan 23, 2010)

JeffOYB said:


> I notice that one early replier says there's not much spill, more throw. Then a more recent replier says it doesn't throw as far with the Cree.
> 
> ??
> 
> ...



I just upgraded my old Myo XP, and I think it definitely is more floody.


----------



## anthonytsi (Aug 18, 2012)

Rip Van said:


> Could an SSC P7 (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12721) be used for this mod.



I would like to know the same thing. :rock:


----------

